
Tesla loses battery technology director Kurt Kelty - inopinatus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-01/tesla-s-long-time-battery-technology-director-kelty-departs
======
hourislate
It seems like maybe it was his time to move on. With Panasonic now making the
batteries (GIG Factory) and most likely doing all the R&D going forward, his
departure doesn't surprise me.

